

SOPA Right, Internets Wrong - VorianK
http://getoffmyinternets.net/2011/12/23/sopa-right-internets-wrong/
Controversial but has a point. Legislation constantly evolves. At what point of the process is a boycott appropriate?&#60;p&#62;If GoDaddy wants to invest in a YC startup working on DNS and Domain Registration (which really sucks), we won't allow it?
======
VorianK
Controversial but has a point. Legislation constantly evolves. At what point
of the process is a boycott appropriate?

If GoDaddy wants to invest in a YC startup working on DNS and Domain
Registration (which really sucks), we wouldn't allow it?

